# And here we go



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is our Pygmy/Nigerian dwarf doe. She will not stay in a fence andhas even been known to visit the neighbors goats she's walking around being very vocal tonight, increasing discharge, and squatting like she have to pee. Here's a picture that I took just now


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oooohhhh, exciting! (dance)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oooo!!(dance) Anything happening so far?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oooo!!(dance) Anything happening so far?


No the piggy is eating hay although clearly uncomfortable lol. Going out to check again at 11


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! I'll be watching and waiting!:clapping:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still nothing. I'm going to lay down and set my alarm for an hour and check again.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still holding strongly to do code. I believe she is waiting for me to get dressed for work lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She is a stinker isn't she. I'd be putting work clothes now to trick her into thinking you're leaving...
I do agree she's got the doe code of honor memorized and is going to torture you. Lol
Pretty doe by the way


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:waiting: Hurry up, goatie!!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just standing around lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi just put some gloves on and went in just slightly to see what I can find and so far there is nothing at this point I just think she’s at the end stages of pre-labor. Luckily enough with my job I can do my computer work at home and just leave for short burst for errands and can keep an eye on her throughout the day


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi just put some gloves on and went in just slightly to see what I can find and so far there is nothing at this point I just think she’s at the end stages of pre-labor. Luckily enough with my job I can do my computer work at home and just leave for short burst for errands and can keep an eye on her throughout the day


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwww I was hoping for some cute photos this morning!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

And of last check before heading out the door completely dressed up with heels on and I have a pushing goat


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hope everything goes well! Happy kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Shoulda put your heels on at midnight!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Went in and got a doe out that was breech and non viable. Still born and 99% positive she was premature


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Giving her a rest for a couple seconds before I go in to check to see if there is more


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm SO very sorry! Are you ok? My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

So sorry. Sure is a lot of that this season.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh no! Do you have other pregnant does? Consider refrigerating the fetus and placenta and sending for chlamydia & toxoplasmosis testing.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I definitely will. I doubt it is anything like that though because this doe has had issues in the past resulting in c section. She was born here and I won’t sell her because I’m afraid somebody will try to use her as a regular breeder and we just keep trying to Fort Knox her into a pen and it never works. We just try our best to keep her away from anything that could breed her


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry about the doeling.  :hug:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry, that's terrible :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> I definitely will. I doubt it is anything like that though because this doe has had issues in the past resulting in c section. She was born here and I won't sell her because I'm afraid somebody will try to use her as a regular breeder and we just keep trying to Fort Knox her into a pen and it never works. We just try our best to keep her away from anything that could breed her


Did you end up getting any lab work done for this issue? 

How is your doe doing these days?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes we took her over. They found nothing abnormal. Just bad luck. She is back to her trouble making noisy self. On a good note with the snow and cold she is staying in her fence


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

She reminds me of Bonnie Geught - those pygmy females are DIVA geughts!


----------

